# Fuji S-10-S



## D Formalarie

I have a 1976 Fuji S-10-S that I personally built when I worked in a bike shop. It is all original except for bar end shifters. I would like to know what it is work.


----------



## OperaLover

*Post a picture*

My Dad had one, in white. Sweet! was about $200 brand new.


----------



## vespajg

my first real road bike was the junior model, the Fuji SJ-10. Can't remember what my parents paid for it, but it started my addiction. Heavy steel frame, suntour components . . . nothing too special for the time period. Probably not worth too today much unless you find someone that has a sentimental attachment . . .


----------



## Reynolds531

D Formalarie said:


> I have a 1976 Fuji S-10-S that I personally built when I worked in a bike shop. It is all original except for bar end shifters. I would like to know what it is work.


In 1976 I really wanted a Fuji S-10-S. I had a Schwinn Contintental that I bought form my brother. After I bought the Schwinn I learned more about bikes and it was clear that the S-10-S was far superior for about the same price. I was saving for college and was stuck with my Schwinn.

An old S-10-S has very little value. One in very good shape recently sold on Ebay for $49.97 It got one bid. If one was available locally in my size and in great shape I might pay a little more for sentitmental reasons.

Here's what Shedlon Brown had to say about it. http://sheldonbrown.com/japan.html

The first Japanese company to figure out the U.S. market was Nichibei Fuji (not to be confused with all the other Japanese companies that are called "Fuji"; "Fuji" is roughly the Japanese equivalent of "Acme.") The U.S. importer at the time was Eugene Ritvo, from the Boston area, and he seems to have been the first knowledgeable U.S. cyclist to succeed in getting a major Japanese bike maker to listen to him.
He spec'ed the breakthrough model, the S-10-S, and, when the first batch had persistent spoke breakage problems, he insisted that all of the wheels be replaced.

The S-10-S featured Sugino Maxy cotterless cranks (while competitive models from Europe were still using steel cottered cranks). It had a well designed, butted frame, available in a full range of sizes, nearly indestructible Ukai aluminum rims, and the bike soon acquired an excellent reputation for reliability and performance.

The S10-S had aluminum handlebars & stem, Sunshine high-flange hubs, and a Belt leather saddle. This model name was continued for several years. In 1977 it was upgraded to 12-speed, and later the name was changed to S12-S.


----------

